# I recommend you take/to take



## for learning

Hello forummates!

I have come across this phrase in a english grammar exercise:
"I recommend you take a tour through the desert".
And I wonder if it shouldn`t be:
"I recommend you to take a tour through the dessert".
Or is it  that we can use both of them?. Then what would be the difference?.

Thank you very much in advance!.


----------



## inFusion

That construction is very extended (without 'to'), but I can't put my hand in the fire it's correct... So I'm gonna wait for an expert answer too!


----------



## Masood

for learning said:


> Hello forummates!
> 
> I have come across this phrase in a english grammar exercise:
> "I recommend you take a tour through the *desert*".
> And I wonder if it shouldn`t be:
> "I recommend you to take a tour through the *dessert*".
> Or is it  that we can use both of them?. *Then what would be the difference?*.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!.


Hola

La primera frase significa: 
"Te recomiendo que hagas una visita del desierto."

mientras la segunda significa:
"Te recomiendo que hagas una visita del postre."


----------



## roanheads

Tal vez este enlace ayude.
http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/ask-teacher/15458-i-recommend-you-you-inf.html


----------



## for learning

Thank you both of you. I am sorry, I misspelt the second phrase(the word desert):
"I recommend you to take a tour through the *desert*".
My question was meant for  knowing whether we must use to after you or not. I mean, whether we should write "recommend you to take.." or "recommend you take".

Thanks again!.
P.S. I have just seen your post, Roanheads, I am going to have a look.
SAludos. Best regards!.


----------



## inFusion

This post brings new light!


----------



## for learning

roanheads said:


> Tal vez este enlace ayude.
> http://www.usingenglish.com/forum/ask-teacher/15458-i-recommend-you-you-inf.html


 
Yes, it helps a lot. Thank you!


----------



## for learning

inFusion said:


> This post brings new light!


 
Yes, it seems it must be without "to", though I have found in some thread the opposite opinion...

Thank you!. Saludos.


----------



## k-in-sc

Saying ''I recommend you to take" makes ''you'' the direct object of ''recommend,'' which makes no sense here. You could say ''I'll recommend you for a promotion at work," but that is a different meaning.
What you may not be able to tell here is that "take" is subjunctive. You can see it better with a different verb: ''I recommend you be careful,"  and by putting in the understood "that": ''I recommend (that) you go/do/be/take/etc."


----------



## zetem

(1) "I recommend you take a tour through the desert." A complete sentence would be "I recommend (that) you (should) take a tour through the desert." These omissions are allowed, especially in informal English and are more common in the US. This is the present subjunctive, which I think you will use in Spanish too for this sentence.  In BE, especially informal BE, the construction with an indicative verb, instead of the subjunctive structure) is allowed end often used. "I recommend you *to take* a tour through the desert." There is long list of verbs for which this rule applies. If you insist on what is correct or incorrect, use the subjunctive form in this case. I hope this helps. Regards.


----------



## for learning

Thank you so much!.

To me it is no easy to understand such construction(as present subjuntive) since with the verb "to want" when using the subjuntive we use "to". 
For instance:
"I want you to buy that coat", we are using the subjuntive but also "to".
And I understand from what you say, Zetem, that when using the subjuntive with the verb "to recommend" we usually(or in a formal english) not use "to". For instance:
"I recommend (that)you take a tour through the desert".
So with this logic, why don`t we say " I want (that)you buy the coat", just like that, without "to"?.

Thank you again!
Regards!.


----------



## k-in-sc

"I want you to buy that coat" is not in the subjunctive (although the normal way to say it in Spanish would use the subjunctive).
"To buy that coat" is an infinitive phrase and "you" is its actor or "subject." 

Here's an explanation from http://owl.english.purdue.edu/owl/resource/627/03/
Everyone wanted Carol to be the captain of the team.
The infinitive phrase functions as the direct object of the verb wanted.
Carol (actor or "subject" of infinitive phrase)
to be (infinitive)
the captain (subject complement for Carol, via state of being expressed in infinitive)
of the team (prepositional phrase as adjective)

Keep in mind that English generally avoids the subjunctive in favor of the infinitive, except in certain constructions.


----------



## for learning

"I recommend you take a tour through the desert." A complete sentence would be "I recommend (that) you (should) take a tour through the desert." These omissions are allowed, especially in informal English and are more common in the US. This is the present subjunctive. 

I took this from Zetem.

I expressed myself quite bad. I have understood from what k-in-sc and zetem have said that the sentence, " I recommend you take a tour..." is present subjuntivo. I made the mistake to write it with "to". Anyway, what I wanted to say is that to me the sentences, " I want you to buy a coat" and " I recommend you take a tour" confuse me as it seems to me, at first view, that both phrases should have the same estructure.
Isn`t there a direct object in both cases(you)?.
Why, have I to use "to" in the blue phrase and not in the red one?. This is what I don`t understand.

P.S: I will have a look to your link K-in-sc, it seems to require long time.

Again, thank you so much.


----------



## zetem

"I want you to buy a coat" and " I recommend you take a tour.." This should not be confusing if you accept the fact that certain verbs in Spanish require the subjunctive, but in English some do not, the others can go both with the indicative or subjunctive (more often in BE than in AmE,  while some others require subjunctives. The verb "want" goes always with the indicative (want to). The subjunctive is not popular in English and there is a growing tendency to use the indicative instead. Examples:
(BE): I prefer her to drive; (AmE): I prefer that she drive. [not *that she drives(indicative); drive = subjunctive].
(BE): I recommended you to be the candidate; (AmE) I recommended that you be the candidate.
In BE, "should" is often used for subjunctives, whlle in AmE "should" is normally omitted. 
(BE): I insisted that he should be responsible for the accident; (AmE): I insisted that he be responsible for the accident.
(BE): I demand that she should leave the meeting (subjunctive) but also: I demand that she leaves the meeting (indicative!); (AmE): I demand that she leave the meeting)

I hope that this is not as complicated as it seems, but there is nothing simple about the use subjunctives in English. Regards.


----------



## for learning

zetem said:


> "I want you to buy a coat" and " I recommend you take a tour.." This should not be confusing if you accept the fact that certain verbs in Spanish require the subjunctive, but in English some do not, the others can go both with the indicative or subjunctive (more often in BE than in AmE, while some others require subjunctives. The verb "want" goes always with the indicative (want to). The subjunctive is not popular in English and there is a growing tendency to use the indicative instead. Examples:
> (BE): I prefer her to drive; (AmE): I prefer that she drive. [not *that she drives(indicative); drive = subjunctive].
> (BE): I recommended you to be the candidate; (AmE) I recommended that you be the candidate.
> In BE, "should" is often used for subjunctives, whlle in AmE "should" is normally omitted.
> (BE): I insisted that he should be responsible for the accident; (AmE): I insisted that he be responsible for the accident.
> (BE): I demand that she should leave the meeting (subjunctive) but also: I demand that she leaves the meeting (indicative!); (AmE): I demand that she leave the meeting)
> 
> I hope that this is not as complicated as it seems, but there is nothing simple about the use subjunctives in English. Regards.


 
Very good explanation zetem, I thank you so much.

I start to understand the differences with the subjuntive in English and Spanish.

So if I have understood properly your explanation, I think I could/should say:

I prefered (that) she drive.(Ame)
We recommended(that) Jhon visit his parents.(Ame)
He insisted(that)you(should)be here at that time.(B.E)

And I am thinking that one thing that confused me about the next sentence: " I recommend you take a tour through the desert" is that we should better say: " Recomiendo que hagas un viaje por el desierto" instead of " Te recomiendo que..."

If you are talking to Frank you could say:
"I recommend she take a tour through the desert", but if you are talking directly to her, couldn`t you say?:
"I recommend to you that you take a tour through the dessert".

Well, I realize that I am looping the loop concerning the subjuntive with the last questions.

Thank you so much again. Best regards!


----------



## zetem

*I recommend to you that you take a tour through the desert* is wrong. You should use either the indicative form with "recommend you to" and without "that" (the word "that" forces the use of the subjunctive), or the subjunctive form (recommend that you), but not both in the same sentence. Learn first the full grammatical construction in the subjunctive "I recommend (that) you (should) take a tour through the desert". Then omit "should" if you want to sound more American, and even "that", but keep in mind that it is still the subjunctive, and the omitted words could make this less obvious. The verb recommend can be used both with the indicative or the subjunctive form, with the same meaning.


----------



## k-in-sc

"I recommend to you that you take a tour through the desert" is perfectly correct, although somewhat wordy.
What I would *not *recommend you say is "recommend you to," which I find indefensible.


----------



## PinkCream69

zetem said:


> "I want you to buy a coat" and " I recommend you take a tour.." This should not be confusing if you accept the fact that certain verbs in Spanish require the subjunctive, but in English some do not, the others can go both with the indicative or subjunctive (more often in BE than in AmE, while some others require subjunctives. The verb "want" goes always with the indicative (want to). The subjunctive is not popular in English and there is a growing tendency to use the indicative instead. Examples:
> (BE): I prefer her to drive; (AmE): I prefer that she drive. [not *that she drives(indicative); drive = subjunctive].
> (BE): I recommended you to be the candidate; (AmE) I recommended that you be the candidate.
> In BE, "should" is often used for subjunctives, whlle in AmE "should" is normally omitted.
> (BE): I insisted that he should be responsible for the accident; (AmE): I insisted that he be responsible for the accident.
> (BE): I demand that she should leave the meeting (subjunctive) but also: I demand that she leaves the meeting (indicative!); (AmE): I demand that she leave the meeting)
> 
> I hope that this is not as complicated as it seems, but there is nothing simple about the use subjunctives in English. Regards.


 
Can anybody tell me a source to verify this is correct? I also always thought that "I prefer her to drive" was more correct that "I prefer that she drive", but in some little websites I have found it seems they only show the latter form, perhaps because they are american, but I would really like to see a source to confirm this is correct please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wackford Squeers

What sounds most natural to me: 

I reccommend *that* you take a tour through the desert.


----------



## Wackford Squeers

PinkCream69 said:


> Can anybody tell me a source to verify this is correct? I also always thought that "I prefer her to drive" was more correct that "I prefer that she drive", but in some little websites I have found it seems they only show the latter form, perhaps because they are american, but I would really like to see a source to confirm this is correct please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I can't confirm which is "more correct" but I can confirm that what you have quoted in red is indeed the proper form of the subjunctive in English. Additionally, you'll be fine using both in conversation!


----------



## SevenDays

PinkCream69 said:


> Can anybody tell me a source to verify this is correct? I also always thought that "I prefer her to drive" was more correct that "I prefer that she drive", but in some little websites I have found it seems they only show the latter form, perhaps because they are american, but I would really like to see a source to confirm this is correct please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



If you say _I prefer her to drive_, then "her to drive" becomes the direct object. ("Her" must function as the subject of "to drive," which is why "her" alone can't be the direct object of "prefer.") But, because of the nature of "prefer," _I prefer her to drive_ doesn't really work. "Prefer" speaks to a choice ("I prefer _this_ to _that_") and it is used in comparative constructions. That means "to" functions as a preposition and not as part of the infinitive. The comparison must be of equal grammatical form: _I prefer *her* to *him*_;_ I prefer *tea* to *coffee*_; _I prefer *singing* to *dancing*_; _I prefer *a nice day in the park* to *a bad day at the office*. _You can use "over" instead of "to:" _I prefer singing *over* dancing._ You can make a comparison involving two infinitives, in which case "rather than" is added: _I prefer to sing rather than (to) play._ 
"Prefer" can take a _that_-clause, which becomes the direct object: _I prefer that she drive._ In this case, the comparison is implicit 
if I find a site that talks about this, I'll post it.
Cheers


----------



## PinkCream69

SevenDays said:


> If you say _I prefer her to drive_, then "her to drive" becomes the direct object. ("Her" must function as the subject of "to drive," which is why "her" alone can't be the direct object of "prefer.") But, because of the nature of "prefer," _I prefer her to drive_ doesn't really work. "Prefer" speaks to a choice ("I prefer _this_ to _that_") and it is used in comparative constructions. That means "to" functions as a preposition and not as part of the infinitive. The comparison must be of equal grammatical form: _I prefer *her* to *him*_;_ I prefer *tea* to *coffee*_; _I prefer *singing* to *dancing*_; _I prefer *a nice day in the park* to *a bad day at the office*. _You can use "over" instead of "to:" _I prefer singing *over* dancing._ You can make a comparison involving two infinitives, in which case "rather than" is added: _I prefer to sing rather than (to) play._
> "Prefer" can take a _that_-clause, which becomes the direct object: _I prefer that she drive._ In this case, the comparison is implicit
> if I find a site that talks about this, I'll post it.
> Cheers



Thank you SevenDays. 

What about in a context like this:

_I prefer HER to drive, because HE is too scatterbrained._

Would that use be incorrect as well??


----------



## SevenDays

PinkCream69 said:


> Thank you SevenDays.
> 
> What about in a context like this:
> 
> _I prefer HER to drive, because HE is too scatterbrained._
> 
> Would that use be incorrect as well??


 
Hello
Thanks for including a sentence; it helps to think about this more clearly. Is it incorrect? Well, when it comes to grammar, some things are not black and white. Traditional grammar wouldn't recognize "her" as the direct object of "prefer" because "her" is the subject of "to drive;" that is, "her"' can't perform two syntactic functions (_object_ and _subject_). Yet some grammars (such as _transformational _or_ generative_) would argue that the object of "prefer" is "her to drive" (all of that, not just "her"). This is known as a _sentential object_ because the object is, in fact, a sentence; it has a subject ("her") and a predicate ("to drive"). Others prefer the term _atypical object_. If you agree with the concepts of _sentential object_ and _atypical object_, then_ I prefer her to drive_,_ because he is too scatterbrained_ is fine. _Prefer_ usually refers to a preferance, a choice, but, in this case, you would also argue that this sentence doesn't state a _syntactic_ preferance (although there is a _semantic_ choice: "her" over "him"). Syntactically, _because he is too scatterbrained_ functions as an _adjunct_ (it simply presents additional information) to the main clause_ I prefer her to drive_. 

In you opt for a more traditional approach to grammar, then this sentence would make you rather unhappy. You would likely go with_ I prefer that she drive/I prefer that she drives/I prefer that she should drive, because he is too scatterbrained_. 

Hope I'm not confusing you...
Cheers


----------



## piatnizkisaurus

zetem said:


> *I recommend to you that you take a tour through the desert* is wrong. You should use either the indicative form with "recommend you to" and without "that" (the word "that" forces the use of the subjunctive), or the subjunctive form (recommend that you), but not both in the same sentence. Learn first the full grammatical construction in the subjunctive "I recommend (that) you (should) take a tour through the desert". Then omit "should" if you want to sound more American, and even "that", but keep in mind that it is still the subjunctive, and the omitted words could make this less obvious. The verb recommend can be used both with the indicative or the subjunctive form, with the same meaning.


Wow, I have to say I'm really greatful for your explanation. I was kinda confused about the use of "recommend" too, but your explanation really made it look easy. Thanks.


----------



## k-in-sc

I recommend that you stay away from the subjunctive (= It would be best to avoid the subjunctive) by recommending nouns ("I recommend the desert tour") or rephrasing with a verb other than "recommend" ("The tour of the desert is really good. You would love it.").


----------



## Thomas Veil

You can also say "I recommend taking a desert tour" (but not "I want taking a desert tour").  



PinkCream69 said:


> Can anybody tell me a source to verify this is correct? I also always thought that "I prefer her to drive" was more correct that "I prefer that she drive", but in some little websites I have found it seems they only show the latter form, perhaps because they are american, but I would really like to see a source to confirm this is correct please.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


"I prefer her to drive rather than he drive" doesn't sound right to me, but "I prefer her driving" or "I prefer her as driver" do.  If you were to use "I prefer her to drive", I would expect it to be in a sentence such as"I prefer her to drive rather than walk".



zetem said:


> (BE): I recommended you to be the candidate; (AmE) I recommended that you be the candidate.


The first would be used in AmE only if one were recommending to someone else that you be a candidate.



> In BE, "should" is often used for subjunctives, whlle in AmE "should" is normally omitted.
> (BE): I insisted that he should be responsible for the accident; (AmE):


"Should" is, at best, redundant, just as "Do you want I should come?" is redundant (either "Should I come?" and "Do you want me to come?" would be enough to solicit an opinion).  In the situation quoted above, "should" is worse than redundant, since it gives a new meaning.  "Should" , at least in AmE, does not indicated that the verb is subjunctive; rather, it indicates that one is discussing what is proper.  To "insist" can mean either making a forceful declaration or demanding an action.  "I insisted that he should be responsible for the accident" means "I declared forcefully that the proper situation was that he be responsible for the accident".  "I insisted that he be responsible for the accident" means "I demanded that he be responsible for the accident".   




> (BE): I demand that she should leave the meeting (subjunctive) but also: I demand that she leaves the meeting (indicative!); (AmE): I demand that she leave the meeting)


If the verb were "insist" rather than "demand". the BE version would mean something very different to an AmE speaker.  "I insisted that she leaves the meeting" means "I asserted forcefully that she leaves the meeting", not "I demanded that she leave the meeting".


----------



## Aristocles56

Some verbs accept be followed by an infinitive (with to).Ex agree.
Some verbs accept be followed by an -ing form. Ex admit.
Etc
The verbs advise, allow, permit, forbid and recommend:
1) without object, then...followed by an-ing form
Ex I recommend reading
2) with object, then...followed by infinitive (with to).
Ex I recommend you to buy this car.
3) A construction with that is also possible. And in this case that is sometimes dropped


----------



## k-in-sc

I recommend you to buy this car


----------



## juan2937

PinkCream69 said:


> Can anybody tell me a source to verify this is correct? I also always thought that "I prefer her to drive" was more correct that "I prefer that she drive", but in some little websites I have found it seems they only show the latter form, perhaps because they are american, but I would really like to see a source to confirm this is correct please.
> Thanks in advance.



I prefer *to drive *rather than travel by train
Ana *prefers to *live in the country rather than in a city
I prefer *driving *to *travelling *by train
I prefer *this coat * *to the coat you were wearing yesterday
*(Unit 58, letter A 'English Grammar in Use' , Raymond Murphy)
where would you *recommend me to *go for my holidays?
I wouldn't *recommend anybody to *stay in that hotel
Unit 54 letter C same author as above.


----------



## k-in-sc

juan2937 said:


> where would you *recommend me to *go for my holidays?
> I wouldn't *recommend anybody to *stay in that hotel


That usage is not OK in American English.


----------



## Marian78

I´m totally mixed up... In my textbook I have:

*1)Recommend + v ING*. --> E.g I *recommend* *doing* a double decker bus tour as the best way to see London.

Does it mean that "recommend" is followed by ING only to express general recommendation without mentioning enybody in particular???

2)  What about... *I recommend you to take a tour...*" --> would it be with o without *"to"* ?


----------



## Marian78

Maybe the difference is whether you speak American or British English. Is it possible?


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't know what's considered acceptable in the land of double-decker buses, but here in the U.S. the subjunctive option ("I recommend you take") sounds the most formal. They all work equally well in either impersonal (generic "you") or specific contexts.
I recommend taking a bus tour 
I recommend you take a bus tour 
I recommend a bus tour 
I recommend you to take a bus tour


----------



## chileno

for learning said:


> Hello forummates!
> 
> I have come across this phrase in a english grammar exercise:
> "I recommend you take a tour through the desert".
> And I wonder if it shouldn`t be:
> "I recommend you to take a tour through the *dessert*".
> Or is it  that we can use both of them?. Then what would be the difference?.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!.



I recommend you take a tour through the desert = Te recomiendo que tomee un tour a través del desierto

I recommend you to take/taking a tour... = Te recomiendo tomar un tour...



k-in-sc said:


> I don't know what's considered acceptable in the land of double-decker buses, but here in the U.S. the subjunctive option ("I recommend you take") sounds the most formal. They all work equally well in either impersonal (generic "you") or specific contexts.
> I recommend taking a bus tour
> I recommend you take a bus tour
> I recommend a bus tour
> I recommend you to take a bus tour



Why is the last one wrong?


----------



## k-in-sc

Why would you need to ask why something is not said a particular way? "Because that's not the way we say it"


----------



## Hector9

k-in-sc said:


> Why would you need to ask why something is not said a particular way? "Because that's not the way we say it"



I got what you meant, now I have a question. Would it be okay in the context of hiring a new person for a position?

Let's suppose that you're talking to your boss and you say: "_I *recommend* Hector *to be part* of the company, he's a very talented and hard working-person_"

Would it be correct to use it like that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chileno

k-in-sc said:


> Why would you need to ask why something is not said a particular way? "Because that's not the way we say it"



Is it grammatically incorrect or just not the way you say it?


----------



## S.V.

Hm, here two people from the UK call it 'awkward' and . And over here someone from Ireland says it _sounds ancient_. 

But of course it seems all the Americans agree with K-in-sc.


----------



## Marian78

haha I find really funny that even for native speakers it is confusing. This is why we say that languages are not an exact science, and continously changing, even more from one point to another of the planet. I think that the winner option is : 

I recommend taking a bus tour 
I recommend you take a bus tour 
I recommend a bus tour 
I recommend you to take a bus tour


----------



## SevenDays

For "Te recomiendo que tomes un tour en bus," English uses the _mandative subjunctive_, which uses *that* plus the *bare infinitive*:
_I recommend *that* you *take* a bus tour_
Notice how odd it would sound if you add "to""
I_ recommend that you to take a bus tour_
So, if you omit "that," use the bare infinitive:
_I recommend you *take* a bus tour_
For "Te recomiendo tomar," Engish goes with -ing: _I recommend taking a bus tour_ (where it's understood that the subject of "taking" is "you" and not "I"). 

_I recommend you *to take* a bus tour_ changes things; now the recommendation is "you" (as if there's a group of people and I recommend "you" and not "someone else" to take a bus tour).  In this construction, there's no "that" omitted. In Spanish, more or less: _Te recomiendo a ti para que tomes un tour en bus_.


----------



## cubaMania

chileno said:


> I recommend taking a bus tour
> I recommend you take a bus tour
> I recommend a bus tour
> I recommend you to take a bus tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the last one wrong?
Click to expand...

chileno, as a native speaker of American English, I explain it this way:
The verb "to recommend" is transitive.  We recommend something (direct object) to someone (indirect object).

I recommended you for the position of bus driver. *You *(direct object) are being recommended *to* someone else* (indirect object).
I recommend (to you) that you accept the job. *Accepting the job *(direct object) is being recommended *to* you (indirect object).
I recommend you to accept the position.  No, I'm not recommending *you* to someone, I'm recommending *to you* that you accept the job.

Te recomiendo (a tí) que...
I recommend (to you) that...

*to the bus company


----------



## Marian78

Now, a nwew question come to my mind... with "that", do I need to say "to you" or just "you"?:

1) I recommend *that you* take a bus tour.
2) I recommend *to you that you* take a bus tour.


----------



## Hector9

Marian78 said:


> Now, a nwew question come to my mind... with "that", do I need to say "to you" or just "you"?:
> 
> 1) I recommend *that you* take a bus tour.
> 2) I recommend *to you that you* take a bus tour.



La primera oración está bien.


----------



## SevenDays

Marian78 said:


> Now, a nwew question come to my mind... with "that", do I need to say "to you" or just "you"?:
> 
> 1) I recommend *that you* take a bus tour.
> 2) I recommend *to you that you* take a bus tour.



La primera está bien; la segunda no está mal.
Vamos a ver. Según lo que quieres decir (con "that"), el verbo "recommend" tiene dos _argumentos_: un argumento toma la forma de "sujeto;" el otro, la estructura "that-clause:" _*I *recommend *that you take a bus tour*_. Esto equivale a "Te recomiendo que tomes un tour en bus". Es decir, tu primera frase tiene todo en su lugar. Ahora bien, la segunda (con "to you") no está mal, en el sentido de que "to you" no es un "argumento" del verbo, y por lo tanto se puede eliminar, pues la persona que se indica en "to you" ya aparece dentro de la "that-clause."


----------



## Forero

"I recommend you to take a bus tour" is valid grammatically (similar to "I recommend you for taking a bus tour"), but it means "I recommend you as the person to take a bus tour".

At least in AmE, if you mean "I recommend (that) you take a bus tour" (recommending a tour for you, not you for a tour), don't add a "to".


----------



## chileno

Got it thanks.


----------



## IMD90

for learning said:


> Hello forummates!
> 
> I have come across this phrase in a english grammar exercise:
> "I recommend you take a tour through the desert".
> And I wonder if it shouldn`t be:
> "I recommend you to take a tour through the dessert".
> Or is it  that we can use both of them?. Then what would be the difference?.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!.


I recommed (that) you take a tour...subjunctive correct.
I ecommend you to take a tour... ( object+infinitive) other verbs, command, comel, encourage, invite,need, oblige, want, watn, wish, etc).


----------



## Mattterhorn

I seem to be coming across sentences with recommend + to infiinitive now and again. I‘ve just seen this one:
“We strongly recommend you to use VPN now to make yourself anonymous”
You can read it when you download a film with the app Popcorn Time.
After re-reading all your explanations I must conclude that it is incorrect...


----------



## Forero

Mattterhorn said:


> I seem to be coming across sentences with recommend + to infiinitive now and again. I‘ve just seen this one:
> “We strongly recommend you to use VPN now to make yourself anonymous”
> You can read it when you download a film with the app Popcorn Time.
> After re-reading all your explanations I must conclude that it is incorrect...


It is incorrect for American English.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mattterhorn said:


> I seem to be coming across sentences with recommend + to infiinitive now and again. I‘ve just seen this one:
> “We strongly recommend you to use VPN now to make yourself anonymous”
> You can read it when you download a film with the app Popcorn Time.
> After re-reading all your explanations I must conclude that it is incorrect...


_*We strongly recommend (that) you use... *_(subjunctive)
_We strongly recommend you to use _sounds like baby talk to me. Is the app created by non-native English speakers?


----------



## Mattterhorn

Reina de la Aldea said:


> _*We strongly recommend (that) you use... *_(subjunctive)
> _We strongly recommend you to use _sounds like baby talk to me. Is the app created by non-native English speakers?


You’re right, I’ve just checked Wikipedia and it seems to have been developed in Argentina.


----------



## Chasint

> “We strongly recommend you to use VPN now to make yourself anonymous”



I suspect this was written by a non-native.


----------



## adrianishere

I have heard "I recommend you to..." before but it is much less common and does sound a little weird. Leave it to the grammar experts to find out exactly when it is OK, but I would avoid saying it (I never say do). Like some have said, you can either say "I recommend you..." or "I recommend that you..."

I would say "I recommend that you" is a little less common.

Edit: Now that I think about it, I almost only here "I recommend you to" when you are recommending someone to somebody else. e.g.: "I recommended you to Bob for the job." (This would mean I told Bob that you were good for the job.)


----------

